# LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter
DAFV - Referent für Casting ​*
Aus einer Meldung auf Facebook geht hervor, dass der Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt den Mitarbeiter für Jugend und Sport am 20.01.2017 FRISTLOS entlassen hat.

Dabei handelt es sich um den Referenten für Casting beim DAFV, Uwe T.:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/204967429568079/permalink/1385762184821925/

Der DAFV wurde informiert.

Sobald mehr Details vorliegen, werdet ihr informiert.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Sie haben ihn also quasi "auf die grüne Wiese" geschickt, wo er hingehört |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Fristlos muss schon ne harte Nummer gewesen sein....

Ob das auch mit der VDSF/DAFV-Castinggeschichte zu tun hat????

Zuerst wurde da ja der Berliner/Brandenburger VDSF-LV damit "ausgeblutet", kann schon sein, dass da dann evtl. das, nachdem die Berliner ja Castingmäßig die Notbremse gezogen haben (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323; http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286734 ; Präsi Keller: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4074748#post40747489), das nun über den LAV S-A in gleicher Weise versucht wurde, weiter Casting zu finanzieren und nun auch der LAV-SA die Notbremse reingehauen hat...

Dürfte spannend bleiben.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Doch wohl nicht in Zusammenhang mit Casting.. 

Unregelmäßigkeiten in Finanzdingen, Quittungen etc., soll es wohl gewesen sein.......

Bleib dran..


----------



## Ørret (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Also auf Deutsch gesagt wegen Beschiss unehrenhaft entlassen.....Das bedeutet dann ja wohl auch, dass demnächst beim BV ein Pöstchen frei wird oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*



Ørret schrieb:


> Also auf Deutsch gesagt wegen Beschiss unehrenhaft entlassen.....Das bedeutet dann ja wohl auch, dass demnächst beim BV ein Pöstchen frei wird oder?



In der Person liegende Ursachen sind immer relativ Heftig, aus Arbeitgebersicht. :q Man sollte zuerst einmal sehen in welchem Umfang Klärung betrieben wird und das Thema nicht unbedingt zu unsachlich in die Öffentlichkeit ziehen.

Die Person an sich wird ja schon wieder attackiert, obwohl keine Fakten vorliegen. Eine Klage gegen den AG kann auch noch folgen, diese gehen meistens an den Gekündigten..........


----------



## norge_klaus (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Mich würde es etwas sprachlos machen, wenn es hier ein Anstellungsverhältnis gab. Doch sicher nicht im Sinne einer Festanstellung? Im übrigen hätte ich gedacht, dass sich die Person um die es geht, doch eher schon im Rentenalter befinden dürfte.


----------



## Ørret (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

[link interner Bereich]


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*



Ørret schrieb:


> [[link interner Bereich]]
> 
> 
> Ich zitiere mal eben den Bülau:
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal eben den Bülau:
> 
> "Mit Sicherheit wird es auch hierzu wieder eine Menge „Face News“ geben"
> 
> |kopfkrat



Klar, es werden alle Neuigkeiten direkt auf die Stirn getackert und Praktikant der Woche darf dann durch die Stadt laufen und die Face-News verteilen. 

Verstehe dich nicht, wie man das hinterfragen kann. :q


----------



## JottU (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Herr T....... hat Quittungen eingereicht  und abgerechnet auf welchen angebliche Leistungen abgebildet wurden, die  es tatsächlich so nicht gegeben hat.

Eine persönliche Bereicherung des Herrn T....... wird derzeit ausgeschlossen.

Selbst bei diesem Gespräch mussten wir –  der Geschäftsführer Herr R........ und ich zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass Herr  T....... nicht erkennen wollte das dies eine Betrugshandlung ist.

#c#c#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Bin ich jetzt zu blöd, oder passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*



JottU schrieb:


> Herr T........ hat Quittungen eingereicht  und abgerechnet auf welchen angebliche Leistungen abgebildet wurden, die  es tatsächlich so nicht gegeben hat.
> 
> Eine persönliche Bereicherung des Herrn T........  wird derzeit ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Hab mich da auch gefragt welchen Zusammenhang der Ergeben soll, bleibt also nur, das er persönlich dafür gesorgt hat über den LAV andere zu Bereichern und demnach der Vorwurf im Raum steht danach Zahlungen erhalten zu haben.

Generell gilt wohl das die Quittungen nicht dem Wert gegenüber entsprechen was dort erworben oder als Dienstleistung in Kauf genommen wurde, was aber zu beweisen gilt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Wir sollten die Diskussion an diesem Punkt hier beenden.
Da wird es eine Untersuchung und einen Gerichtstermin geben wenn sich der GF wehrt. Wenn nicht, dann kann es 1000 Gründe dafür geben. Auch dass er sich Verfehlungen schuldig gemacht hat.
Und wir sollten hier ohne Daten und Fakten niemand richten.


----------



## oldhesse (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Dem stimme ich voll zu, vor allem weil der Herr schon namentlich genannt wurde und man im Internet allzuschnell dazu tendiert Menschen zu verurteilen.


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich voll zu, vor allem weil der Herr schon namentlich genannt wurde und man im Internet allzuschnell dazu tendiert Menschen zu verurteilen.



Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen !


----------



## Revilo62 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt kündigt fristlos Mitarbeiter: DAFV - Referent für Casting*

Was ist eigentlich passiert? Der LAV S/A hat ein Arbeitsverhältnis fristlos gekündigt. Für mich ist es schon befremdlich, dass öffentlich auf der Seite der Beweggrund genannt wird, zumal hier ein Arbeitsgericht und ggf. ein weiteres Gericht mit Sicherheit noch drüber entscheiden müssen, ob es rechtskräftig ist. 
Auch in diesem Fall geniesst Herr T........ absoluten Persönlichkeitsschutz, egal wie man über ihn denkt.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass hier der LAV sich ein Eigentor geschossen hat.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------

